# الاجابة عن اي سؤال في الفحص الهندسي في المنشات النفطية



## احمد الكعبي (25 مارس 2011)

الاجابة عن اي سؤال في الفحص الهندسي في المنشات النفطية..... نسئلكم الدعاء:19:


----------



## احمد الكعبي (26 مارس 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/58645786/1a074e21/Inspection_all.html


----------

